# Encore Bibliothek



## Peter_Lustig (28. November 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich neue Bibliotheken für Encore finde, hab schon bei    gschaut, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Joh (28. November 2005)

Hier gibt's einiges.


----------



## Peter_Lustig (29. November 2005)

Danke erstmal, aber gibts die auch kostenlos, so was ich gesehen habe kosten die alle Geld.


----------



## axn (29. November 2005)

Selber bauen ist am schönsten und am kostenlosesten.


----------

